# Delivery ants will go extinct....maybe : )



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks too small to hold a pizza


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey @ConkeyCrack , what do you think would happen to that thing in your neck of the woods? I know in my old neighborhood in the Bronx: "Look everyone, they're sending in free food again"! &#128296; &#128293;&#128299;&#128298;✂ :roflmao:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Looks too small to hold a pizza


You can fold a pizza! :roflmao:

The New York fold, does the job!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> You can fold a pizza! :roflmao:
> The New York fold, does the job!


An Italian Taco!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Hey @ConkeyCrack , what do you think would happen to that thing in your neck of the woods? I know in my old neighborhood in the Bronx: "Look everyone, they're sending in free food again"! &#128296; &#128293;&#128299;&#128298;✂ :roflmao:


Lol that robot will never make it to its destination. It will surely go "off the grid"


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

"I'll take *Robots that don't last long if they take a wrong turn* for $500 Alex."


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> "I'll take *Things that don't last long if they take a wrong turn* for $500 Alex."
> 
> View attachment 554293
> 
> ...


ohhhh....poor robot:frown:

 ....:roflmao:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The irony is that with all of these $2 and $3 payouts, sending a robot or drone probably wouldn't be much cheaper than a human driver, especially when you factor in the startup costs of buying or leasing the robots/drones and setting up the infrastructure.

The reason these gig companies want the robots is that they correctly believe that the govt will eventually crack down and require higher pay rates for the drivers.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

One of our local townships just put a cap on how much delivery services can nick restaurants.... 15%.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> One of our local townships just put a cap on how much delivery services can nick restaurants.... 15%/


So much for Capitalism and the Free Market.

UE should now limit the delivery radius for those restaurants to 2 miles.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> So much for Capitalism and the Free Market.
> 
> UE should now limit the delivery radius for those restaurants to 2 miles.


Guessing even the bots would unassign the six dollar for 13 mile Petco orders into a gated multi-story apartment complex.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

My first thought, is that it would be fun to sneak up behind it and place things on top , while it drives around.

Like a sign that says "*kick me*" or " *I'm a stupid robot*"

or a paper plate with a fresh *dog crap* on it.

or a* Big dildoe* that has the suction cup base, stuck to Mr. Robot..

Or, a sign that says "my other car is an* Uber-X*"


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Arthur Dent said:


> My first thought, is that it would be fun to sneak up behind it and place things on top , while it drives around.
> 
> Like a sign that says "*kick me*" or " *I'm a stupid robot*"
> 
> ...


The ***** may cause it to arrive with a passenger.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The irony is that with all of these $2 and $3 payouts, sending a robot or drone probably wouldn't be much cheaper than a human driver, especially when you factor in the startup costs of buying or leasing the robots/drones and setting up the infrastructure.
> 
> The reason these gig companies want the robots is that they correctly believe that the govt will eventually crack down and require higher pay rates for the drivers.


Nothing new, some areas in China are practicing with robot deliveries for e-commerce goods, and this is being used by some of the biggest carriers. The trend will eventually catch on will become standard. The idea is for same day delivery, heck even 1 hour delivery window. You will think the startup cost is higher, but the current trend is moving towards online orders.

Have you noticed how Walmart's, Target, Meijer and other local/national stores have revamped their store pick up concept. Competing with Amazon Prime. Groceries stores are applying online ordering and curbside pick up as the norm. Here is link to this. 
China's e-commerce giants deploy robots to deliver orders amid coronavirus outbreak | South China Morning Post (scmp.com)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Hey @ConkeyCrack , what do you think would happen to that thing in your neck of the woods? I know in my old neighborhood in the Bronx: "Look everyone, they're sending in free food again"! &#128296; &#128293;&#128299;&#128298;✂ :roflmao:


Ya know how at the high dollar country club skeet range you hear "Pull ... *blam*" It would be like that in the neighborhood I grew up in, except it wouldn't be $5k shotguns, it would be $100 modified Glocks with 20 round clips. 
More than one.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Unless those robots can climb stairs, have a pickup/deliver radius of 7-10 miles, can enter gate codes and have a better GPS navigation than we currently have, I wouldn’t worry too much.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Arthur Dent said:


> My first thought, is that it would be fun to sneak up behind it and place things on top , while it drives around.
> 
> Like a sign that says "*kick me*" or " *I'm a stupid robot*"
> 
> ...


Or if you are homeless simply take the food and enjoy a nice meal. Easy day!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Or if you are homeless simply take the food and enjoy a nice meal. Easy day!


If you watched the video, you should have seen that the compartment is LOCKED , until it reaches it's destination and the recipient unlocks it with their smartphone.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Unless those robots can climb stairs, have a pickup/deliver radius of 7-10 miles, can enter gate codes and have a better GPS navigation than we currently have, I wouldn't worry too much.











there's always someone better :roflmao:


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Arthur Dent said:


> If you watched the video, you should have seen that the compartment is LOCKED , until it reaches it's destination and the recipient unlocks it with their smartphone.


People will find a way to open it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Those robots seem nice now. But at some point they will start knocking on doors looking for Sarah Connor.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Those robots seem nice now. But at some point they will start knocking on doors looking for Sarah Connor.


----------

